# Run for the hills?



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

When a breeder says their upcoming litters may be toy OR minature, does this mean i should run for the hills? If you are breeding like to like, shouldn't you mainly get like? I understand the occasional undersize or over size in a litter, but if you have 2 upcoming litters, shouldn't you have a reasonable expectation of size?

This has happened with two different breeders i have spoken with.


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

they wont be toy or miniature they will be one or the other, and some may be oversized or undersized. sounds like the breeder doesn't have all that much knowledge on the subject. Are they breeding min to toy? if so that would make me personally keep away from them unless they had a good reason to be doing so.


----------

